# Protecting bike on roof rack



## Wimberley1999 (May 21, 2014)

I just bought a new bike and do not want to thrash it being on the roof when we go on road trips. I was told this was something to avoid at the bike shop. Any thoughts? I've seen the front protectors on some bikes but it seems to generally be on road bikes. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

A trail will "trash" your MTB more than any road grime can. Just saying....


----------



## Sunyata (Sep 16, 2009)

Most bike shops would actually recommend a roof rack system versus a rear rack. This is mostly because roof racks (well, most of them) do not actually touch the frame of the bike, where trunk mount and many hitch racks touch the frame of the bike.

While roof mounted bikes do often get a little gross from hitting bugs while going down the road, I have never see one get "thrashed" by road grime or rocks. I have seen a few get trashed by getting hit by a low overhand from a garage or drive-thru window though... But that was more operator error than the rack's fault.

If you do not want a roof rack, the best suggestion I have is to get a hitch mounted rack that does not touch the frame of the bike. Here is an example by Yakima:
https://brimages.bikeboardmedia.net...3/10/Yakima-Hold-Up-New-2-inch-Review-204.jpg


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome.

Take some new bike joy and pride while it's shiny but then realize a mountain bike is really a consumable. If you're riding it right you consume it and destroy in a few or maybe 10 years. 

I prefer the hitch racks myself but the bias is for 1Up and Saris models.

Just keep your chain lubricated and dry the parts that can rust.

Enjoy!


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Aside from the occasional swarm of bugs, I've never had any issue with my bike on the roof rack. If you're driving on roads that get salted during the winter, your bike isn't safe anywhere on your car. IN the car is the best bet in this case.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Keeping your bike cleaner is actually one of the advantages a roof rack has over a hitch rack. Dont' worry about the bugs, they come off.


----------



## Wimberley1999 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Mud and bugs are fine. Glad to know the rack I have will work just fine.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

I have both hitch and roof racks. The only cons of a roof racks are difficulty loading/unloading for vertically challenged, and low-overhanging obstacles (garages, underground parking, drive-thur signs, etc.).

If worried about rocks and such, you can get something like this:

Universal Cycles -- Auto Racks & Parts > Roof Rack Bike Bras


----------

